# Describe the Music of your Favorite Composer(s)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mozart: Big bold beautiful colors, much akin to a painting by Jackson Pollock!



(like my avatar)


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Orlando Gibbons: Solemn
JS Bach: Reverent
Haydn: Joyful
Mozart: Seamless
Beethoven: Heroic
Brahms: Sturdy
Tchaikovsky: Soulful
Rachmaninoff: Brooding
Wagner: Passionate
Grieg: Quaint
Debussy: Misty
Ravel: Sophisticated
Mussorgsky: Raw
Rimsky-Korsakov: Colorful 
Richard Strauss: Opulent
Mahler: Existential 
Bruckner: Devout
Sibelius: Majestic
Shostakovich: Intense
Schoenberg: Stubborn
Stravinsky: Intellectual


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Coach G said:


> Orlando Gibbons: Solemn
> JS Bach: Reverent
> Haydn: Joyful
> Mozart: Seamless
> ...


Fantastic adjectives! .


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Handel, Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven: great (in a nutshell)
Handel: dramatically vocal in idiom
Bach: technical ingenuity
Haydn: enlightened form
Mozart: God-given spontaneity
Beethoven: the emotionally unstable craftsman


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


> Handel, Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven: great (in a nutshell)
> Handel: dramatically vocal in idiom
> Bach: technical ingenuity
> Haydn: enlightened form
> ...


Those are fun, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Beethoven: Dramatic
Haydn: Joyous
Bach: Reverent
Bruckner: spiritual and sturdy
Dvorak: Simple and to the heart
Mahler: restless
Shostakovich: sarcastic 
Mozart: balanced, subtle


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Wagner : ( he was first and foremost a fervent advocate of Art.)Dramatic and revolutionary.
Bruckner: lonely, melancholic, austere, heroic and spritual.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Young Brahms: Incandescent, masculine, oozes sehnsucht all over the place, full of hubris.
Old Brahms: Embraces mortality, in truce with fickle Fortune, retrospective, assured, Omniscient. 

Schumann: Florestan and Eusebius are jousting in jest. Eusebius accidentally kills Florestan then regretfully commits suicide.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart: Big bold beautiful colors, much akin to a painting by Jackson Pollock!
> 
> 
> 
> (like my avatar)


I wouldn't describe Mozart to be like a painting by Jackson Pollock at all.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Britten. Technically flawless, dazzling invention, wonderful orchestration and a powerfully moving and rich language.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

John Cage.................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> I wouldn't describe Mozart to be like a painting by Jackson Pollock at all.


Just my take...


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

I might edit this, but for now I say, basing on impressions as listener:

Vivaldi: expressive, almost "histerical", intricate, sudden, even "dramatic". He's like the crazy bloom of a wisteria.

Bach: precise, intricate, intellectual, spiritual.

Mozart: perfect, sublime, natural, sensitive, seamless, longing, moving, uplifting, very intelligent, proud, joyful, sarcastic, ironic, but also dramatic.

Beethoven: restless, stunning, serious, struggling, inquiring, fatalist, inevitable, existential, some times too much pompous and heroic.

Tchaikovsky: ephemeral, dreamy, dark, uplifting, longing. Imagine a frozen flower.

Shostakovich: sophisticated, inquiring, intellectual, grotesque, philosophical, existential.

Stravinsky: telling, complex, intellectual, stunning, ironic, primitive, weird, crazy ahah.

Miles Davis: elegant, cool.

I didn't think the thread didn't specify classical composers.

I probably forgot someone.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Beethoven: high emotions at full display with great sound and daring structure.
Mahler: Sound of heaven.
Bruckner: time to pause, take a break, and listen to the sound of peaceful nature while thinking of a large garden, paradise.
Wagner: Heroic, proud and dignity.
Vaughan Williams: Remembering the past, understatement, inner thoughts.
Schumann: Beautifying life.
Tchaikovsky: Expressing drama.
Mozart: sound of logic, balance, joy.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> John Cage.................


In a word, I would define John Cage as "serene".


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> I wouldn't describe Mozart to be like a painting by Jackson Pollock at all.


I think that trying to fit fine art with classical music is impossible task. There are very basic analogies: Picasso is to art, as Stravinsky is to music, etc. The old classical music LPs would feature album covers that would attempt to match fine art the spirit of the music: place Debussy with the Impressionists (Seurat, Manet etc.); place Schoenberg with the Expressionists (Munch, Kandinsky, etc.). Mozart, for me though, is really hard to place. I guess that just as there was a "Classical" (with big "C") movement in music and literature, there must have been one in fine art where painters were looking to find a style that strove for balance and beauty, and my knowledge of art history is not thorough enough to identify those artist and their works.

While there is a condition known as synesthesia where some people "see" colors (Scriabin was said to have had it), I think that most of us do "see" the music to a certain extent. Unless we're talking about Schunbert's _Winter's Journey_, for me composers such as Schubert and Schumann who I consider to be the really pretty composers of the High Romantic Age always remind me of springtime, with flowers blooming and bird's tweeting. Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, and Sibelius; however, remind me of winter, and here in New England where we sometimes get our own blast of Arctic weather from time to time, I love to sit with a nice cup of coffee and spin records and CDs of those composers while I look out the window at the beautiful snow. Mahler, for some reason,reminds me of summer, alive and active, going this way and that way, rambling on, searching for answers. Here I'm thinking of that really, really long first movement to Mahler's _Symphony #3 _ ("Pan's Aawakening") where all the forest and living things are coming alive. Brahms, meanwhile is autumnal.

There are lots of composers which I find to be very colorful. Among them are Richard Strauss, Rimsky-Korsakov, Ravel, Respighi, and Copland. After Copland went serial he composed a piece called _Connotations_ that almost no one bothers to listen to, but I find it interesting because to me it sounds like _Rodeo Suite_ turned inside out, so that once you take out the dancing cowboys and night on the prairie and the folk elements, all we are left with are the colors, still as vibrant as in _Rodeo_ but completely abstract...maybe, like Jackson Pollack?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Coach G said:


> I think that trying to fit fine art with classical music is impossible task. There are very basic analogies: Picasso is to art, as Stravinsky is to music, etc. The old classical music LPs would feature fine art on the covers that would attempt to match the spirit of the music: place Debussy with the Impressionists (Seurat, Manet etc.); place Schoenberg with the Expressionists (Munch, Kandinsky, etc.). Mozart, for me though, is really hard to place. I guess that just as there was a "Classical" (with big "C") movement in music and literature, there must have been one in fine art where painters were looking to find a style that strove for balance and beauty, and my knowledge of art history is not thorough enough to identify those artist and their works.
> 
> While there is a condition known as synesthesia where some people "see" colors (Scriabin was said to have had it), I think that most of us do "see" the music to a certain extent. Unless we're talking about Schunbert's _Winter's Journey_, for me composers such as Schubert and Schumann who I consider to be the really pretty composers of the High Romantic Age always remind me of springtime, with flowers blooming and bird's tweeting. Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, and Sibelius; however, remind me of winter, and here in New England where we sometimes get our own blast of Arctic weather from time to time, I love to sit with a nice cup of coffee and spin records and CDs of those composers while I look out the window at the beautiful snow. Mahler, for some reason,reminds me of summer, alive and active, going this way and that way, rambling on, searching for answers. Here I'm thinking of that really, really long first movement to Mahler's _Symphony #3 _ ("Pan's Aawakening") where all the forest and living things are coming alive. Brahms, meanwhile is autumnal.
> 
> There are lots of composers which I find to be very colorful. Among them are Richard Strauss, Rimsky-Korsakov, Ravel, Respighi, and Copland. After Copland went serial he composed a piece called _Connotations_ that almost no one bothers to listen to, but I find it interesting because to me it sounds like _Rodeo Suite_ turned inside out, so that once you take out the dancing cowboys and night on the prairie and the folk elements, all we are left with are the colors, still as vibrant as in _Rodeo_ but completely abstract...maybe, like Jackson Pollack?


I get a sense of bold confidence from Pollock's work, I hear that in Mozart's music as well. That is the connection I'm making.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

...gotta say C'ptn I'm also finding it hard to equate Pollock with Wolfie.....


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> ...gotta say C'ptn I'm also finding it hard to equate Pollock with Wolfie.....


It works for me.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Coach G said:


> I think that trying to fit fine art with classical music is impossible task. There are very basic analogies: Picasso is to art, as Stravinsky is to music, etc. The old classical music LPs would feature fine art on the covers that would attempt to match the spirit of the music: place Debussy with the Impressionists (Seurat, Manet etc.); place Schoenberg with the Expressionists (Munch, Kandinsky, etc.). Mozart, for me though, is really hard to place. I guess that just as there was a "Classical" (with big "C") movement in music and literature, there must have been one in fine art where painters were looking to find a style that strove for balance and beauty, and my knowledge of art history is not thorough enough to identify those artist and their works.
> 
> While there is a condition known as synesthesia where some people "see" colors (Scriabin was said to have had it), I think that most of us do "see" the music to a certain extent. Unless we're talking about Schunbert's _Winter's Journey_, for me composers such as Schubert and Schumann who I consider to be the really pretty composers of the High Romantic Age always remind me of springtime, with flowers blooming and bird's tweeting. Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, and Sibelius; however, remind me of winter, and here in New England where we sometimes get our own blast of Arctic weather from time to time, I love to sit with a nice cup of coffee and spin records and CDs of those composers while I look out the window at the beautiful snow. Mahler, for some reason,reminds me of summer, alive and active, going this way and that way, rambling on, searching for answers. Here I'm thinking of that really, really long first movement to Mahler's _Symphony #3 _ ("Pan's Aawakening") where all the forest and living things are coming alive. Brahms, meanwhile is autumnal.
> 
> There are lots of composers which I find to be very colorful. Among them are Richard Strauss, Rimsky-Korsakov, Ravel, Respighi, and Copland. After Copland went serial he composed a piece called _Connotations_ that almost no one bothers to listen to, but I find it interesting because to me it sounds like _Rodeo Suite_ turned inside out, so that once you take out the dancing cowboys and night on the prairie and the folk elements, all we are left with are the colors, still as vibrant as in _Rodeo_ but completely abstract...maybe, like Jackson Pollack?


Hi, I study history of art. What about Mozart compared to a Raphael's Madonna? Raphael is classic, but not massive like Michelangelo. Graceful, child-like faces, perfect, balanced, light, when the leonardism is present, it makes the characters more natural, sensitive and witty. I am thinking in particular of "Madonna del Prato".


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

For me Mozart is reminiscent of some ideal plane with green meadows, still waters, as described, perhaps, in the _23rd Psalm_. The music is so seamless, so natural, and appears to almost compose itself. For a long time a good composer for me was one that could create beautiful melodies, something catchy that you could sing to yourself, hum, or whistle. And while Mozart did compose his fair share of nice melodies, there are other composers who did it just as well or even better. What I like about Mozart, though, is the craftsmanship, and it took me a long time as a classical music enthusiast to really enjoy fine craftsmanship. Of all the great composers, I think that Mozart, Brahms, Stravinsky, and Schoenberg all had very fine craftsmanship as different as they are from one another. With these composers there is a very special attention that is given to organization, and with Mozart the word really is "seamless". Tchaikovsky admired Mozart above all other composers and while it's hard to fit Mozart's spirit of perfect flow and seemingly effortless charm; with Tchaikovksy's sad and soulful meanderings; Tchaikovsky seemed to really want to find ways that he could better bring his musical ideas together in a way that demonstrated such expert craftsmanship, and I guess Tchaikovsky never achieved that objective to his own satisfaction. Then again, if you're going to use Mozart as your benchmark, then what else can you expect?


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I get a sense of bold confidence from Pollock's work, I hear that in Mozart's music as well. That is the connection I'm making.


Look at Rothko, he liked Mozart a lot. I don't think they can really be compared, but it seems he was inspired by him:


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Amadea said:


> Hi, I study history of art. What about Mozart compared to a Raphael's Madonna? Raphael is classic, but not massive like Michelangelo. Graceful, child-like faces, perfect, balanced, light, when the leonardism is present, it makes the characters more natural, sensitive and witty. I am thinking in particular of "Madonna del Prato".


I see the connection, and I think we may have found a topic for a whole new thread: match your favorite composers to fine art work.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It works for me.


Ever see Francois Boucher's paintings? I see some of them used as covers for Mozart's works for Naxos. They seem more appropriate than Pollock.



Coach G said:


> In a word, I would define John Cage as "serene".


Some of the number pieces, yes, or the Landscape one for piano. He'd probably not want to be tied to any one particular description.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Coach G said:


> I see the connection, and I think we may have found a topic for a whole new thread: match your favorite composers to fine art work.


oh yes, I would love a thread like that!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Ever see Francois Boucher's paintings? I see some of them used as covers for Mozart's works for Naxos. They seem more appropriate than Pollock.


I also see Pollock and Mozart as highly spiritual artists.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Coach G said:


> I see the connection, and I think we may have found a topic for a whole new thread: match your favorite composers to fine art work.


If you didn't make the thread yet, I am doing it now, so we won't go off-topic here.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

This is fun. I'll have a go at it.
As for....


Tchaikovsky: worldly yet unashamedly Russian: personal and never afraid to let himself go.
Glazunov: worldly yet unashamedly Russian: balanced, chic, solid, and urbane.
Myaskovsky: worldly yet Russian: wide-ranging emotionally and classy.
Bax: the master of mood music (wide-ranging and explorative).
Bruckner: spiritual yet sturdy. Among the best composers of slow music (as with Bax and Myaskovsky).
Mahler: Spontaneous yet searching and embracing.
Wagner: Transcendentally human and visionary.
Atterberg: Nordic, but with sublimity, resonance, and uplift.
Nielsen: life-affirming and physical: undeniably Danish but relatable (or metaphorical).
Tubin: physical yet with profound beauty (his Fourth Symphony or ballad for violin and piano, for instance).
Sibelius: cool yet sublime or ethereal: undeniably yet stubbornly Finnish.
Melartin: that innate sense of poetry mixed in with the reflectiveness and certain melancholic leanings (like, say, in his piano music).
Rachmaninoff: brooding and at times mawkish. Profoundly Russian and soulful. As in Tchaikovsky, personal and never afraid to let himself go.
Blumenfeld: Similar to Rachmaninoff: profundity of music expression and the unrelenting melodic invention.
Rebikov: profoundly a Russian a la Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, and Medtner: the man of floridity, nostalgia in its deep reflectiveness, and worldlines.
Scriabin: music that is not afraid to go outside the bounds: forward-looking and eclectic.
Rimsky-Korsakov: Profoundly Russian, but with deep reverence for history and folklores.
Massenet: a keeper of some of the best traditions of the theatrical (but with nice elements of fluff (or fun music) in his operatic scores and orchestral works like his suites).
Puccini: An unashamedly realist who told his stories as he saw fit.
Lehar: colorful, grand, eclectic.
Lloyd, George: undeniably English, an unashamed Romantic, and deeply personal.
Ives: a daring American who dared to dare.
Antheil: a renegade, and with no apologies.
Goldmark: a consummate craftsman and melodic with a Eastern European flavor.
Diamond: a relentless American.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Coach G said:


> I see the connection, and I think we may have found a topic for a whole new thread: match your favorite composers to fine art work.


Done: https://www.talkclassical.com/70734-match-your-favorite-composers.html#post2057145


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Orfeo said:


> This is fun. I'll have a go at it.
> As for....
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a great big list. Yeah I think too russians sound very RUSSIAN ahah, sometimes there's no other word to describe them! They have that special dark sensitivity, that patriotism, that "I AM RUSSIAN, OK?? Now hand me the vodka!" ahah. They are so recognizable.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms: nature affirming, decidedly rich, imposing, mysterious, stately

Mozart: elegant, seraphic, delightful, mellifluous, full of life, 

Sibelius: intense natural splendor, haunting, striking, distant skies, rock-like

Dvorak: evocative, exhilarating, folk loving, nostalgic, poetic


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Let me try (in no particular order, not necessarily all are favorites):

Beethoven: Strong, intense, revolutionary, noble, dreamer;
Wagner: Passionate, divine, powerful, revolutionary, dramatic;
Mozart: Brilliant, beautiful, versatile, spontaneous, uplifting;
Haydn: Amusing, light, pleasant, original;
Bach: Logic, complex, contrapuntal, religious, transcendent;
Chopin: Romantic, emotional, delicate, beautiful;
Brahms: Dense, expressive, romantic, intense, nostalgic;
Tchaikovsky: Beautiful, romantic, lonely, emotional, danceable; 
Bruckner: Grand, severe, religious, lonely, transcendent;
Berlioz: Grand, imaginative, eccentric, original;
Vivaldi: Exuberant, fiery, exciting, happy;
Sibelius: Evocative, freezing, intense, extraordinary;
Prokofiev: Brilliant, original, intense, modern;
Shostakovich: Dark, heavy, sarcastic, depressive;
Mahler: Cerebral, sarcastic, imaginative, colorful, grand;
Schubert: Sad, spontaneous, expressive, transcendent;
Verdi: Operatic, dramatic, strong, intense;
Debussy: Evocative, mysterious, soft, beautiful;
Ravel: Evocative, intellectual, soft, original;
Handel: Aristocratic, intellectual, refreshing;
Lully: Aristocratic, bold, danceable, entertaining;
Rameau: Eccentric, danceable, original, entertaining;
Telemann: Frenetic, creative, pleasant;
Mendelssohn: Bold, imaginative, learned;
Schumann: Romantic, pure, dreamer;
Strauss II: Light, beautiful, danceable; 
Schoenberg: Ugly, modern, learned;
Stravinsky: Innovative, creative, original, modern;
Bartók: Sanguine, mysterious, thriller, original;
Williams: Talented, creative, versatile;
Liszt: Virtuosistic, original, innovative;
Paganini: Virtuosistic, fiery, eccentric;
Fauré: Bold, subtle, clear, colorful;
Scriabin: Colorful, spiritual, original;
Rachmaninoff: Romantic, beautiful, creative, virtuosistic;
Dvorak: Exuberant, nationalistic, versatile.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Amadea said:


> Beethoven: restless, stunning, serious, struggling, inquiring, fatalist, inevitable, existential, some times too much *pompous* and heroic.


Beethoven? Pompous? This would be the last word I would consider for him.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> Beethoven? Pompous? This would be the last word I would consider for him.


Is Beethoven your favorite composer?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is Beethoven your favorite composer?


Yes. But Wagner, Bach and Mozart come very close to him in my book.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Quite interesting thread. Here some (not necessarily favorites all of them):

Nielsen: Highly energetic, impulsive, showing strong desires to live, quirky
Sibelius: Poetic, pure, measured, with a noticeable link to nature
Dvorak: Rustic, lively, joyous, modest
Elgar: Noble, grand, celebratory
Langgaard: Quirky, visceral, carefree, defiant, non-conforming
Shostakovich: Visceral, bleak, human, intense, sardonic, ironic
Strauss: Virile, hedonistic, elegant, transcendent, descriptive
Brahms: Sophisticated, intimate, passionate
Vaughan Williams: Pastoral (what a surprise!), quiet, heartfelt, craggy
Hindemith: Serious, witty, quirky, dry
Reger: Rigurous, dense, obsessive with form
Holmboe: Earthy, rhythmical, potent
Tchaikovsky: Decidedly expressive, not ashamed to convey emotions, sweet (in a good way), sincere
Bax: Atmospheric, legendary, powerful, colourful
Arnold: Unquestionably quirky, well-humoured, dark, soulful
Poulenc: Playful, frisky, witty
Rachmaninov: Soulful, romantic, gothic-like
Liszt: Gothic-like, frenzied, religious, showy
Mahler: Incredibly human, spiritual, ambitious
Bruckner: Spiritual, heavy, majestic, imposing
Janacek: Visceral, human, very discernible, rustic, intimate
Martinu: Carefree, quirky, mysterious, somber, oniric
Copland: Rhythmical, folksy
Schnittke: Dark, scary, fun, crazy
Beethoven: Spirited, elegant, refined, ambitious
Milhaud: Nonchalant, astringent, serious, carefree
Bach: Solemn, religious, rigurous, masterfully developed
Prokofiev: Dynamic, sparkling, colourful, with drive
Ravel: Feminine, oniric, magical, colourful, pure
Debussy: Subdued, soft, poetic, feminine
Stravinsky: Multifaceted, as a composer he was a real chameleon


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Coach G said:


> While there is a condition known as synesthesia where some people "see" colors (Scriabin was said to have had it), I think that most of us do "see" the music to a certain extent. Unless we're talking about Schunbert's _Winter's Journey_, for me composers such as Schubert and Schumann who I consider to be the really pretty composers of the High Romantic Age always remind me of springtime, with flowers blooming and bird's tweeting. Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich, and Sibelius; however, remind me of winter, and here in New England where we sometimes get our own blast of Arctic weather from time to time, I love to sit with a nice cup of coffee and spin records and CDs of those composers while I look out the window at the beautiful snow. Mahler, for some reason,reminds me of summer, alive and active, going this way and that way, rambling on, searching for answers. Here I'm thinking of that really, really long first movement to Mahler's _Symphony #3 _ ("Pan's Aawakening") where all the forest and living things are coming alive. Brahms, meanwhile is autumnal.
> 
> There are lots of composers which I find to be very colorful. Among them are Richard Strauss, Rimsky-Korsakov, Ravel, Respighi, and Copland. After Copland went serial he composed a piece called _Connotations_ that almost no one bothers to listen to, but I find it interesting because to me it sounds like _Rodeo Suite_ turned inside out, so that once you take out the dancing cowboys and night on the prairie and the folk elements, all we are left with are the colors, still as vibrant as in _Rodeo_ but completely abstract...maybe, like Jackson Pollack?


Yes, Synaesthetically speaking, I was going to say that my Schubert is springlike and floral with the occasional thunderstorm.

Bach is dark and spikey with multicoloured highlights and occasional rivers of gold

Mozart in incontestably clear, flowing, blue-green water


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alinde said:


> Bach is dark and spikey with multicoloured highlights and occasional rivers of gold


This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

J. Haydn: Divinely amoebish

"Haydn was a Being of Light. More significantly, however, he was The Divine Amoeba."


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> J. Haydn: Divinely amoebish
> 
> "Haydn was a Being of Light. More significantly, however, he was The Divine Amoeba."


I think of Haydn as joyful and emotionally uncluttered. While Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Bruckner, and Shostakovich (to name a few) are always fighting these secret wars with themselves, and making us guess what _they really meant_, Haydn is completely free of neurosis. It's like the Winnie the Pooh friends: Piget is fretful and anxious; Tigger is hyperactive; Rabbit is cranky; critical and petty; Owl is pompous and prideful; and Eeyore is depressed. Winnie the Pooh is the only one who is in the moment, has self-acceptance, and ego-integrity.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Allerius said:


> Beethoven? Pompous? This would be the last word I would consider for him.


I said "sometimes"  after all, he lived in times in which nationalism was developing. Heroism can easily become pompous in my opinion. But I love Beethoven.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Amadea said:


> I said "sometimes"  after all, he lived in times in which nationalism was developing. Heroism can easily become pompous in my opinion. But I love Beethoven.


its because its a negative term, the thread title is "Describe the Music of your *Favorite* Composer(s)", so you wouldn't expect to see a negative term to describe one of your favourite composers.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> its because its a negative term, the thread title is "Describe the Music of your *Favorite* Composer(s)", so you wouldn't expect to see a negative term to describe one of your favourite composers.


I think I also described Vivaldi as "almost histerical". They're my favorite despite their "defects" (or maybe also because of them?). No composer is perfect after all. Maybe that's what makes them "perfect"? Does it make sense? No, but that's ok. Ahah.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Amadea said:


> Wow, that's a great big list. Yeah I think too russians sound very RUSSIAN ahah, sometimes there's no other word to describe them! They have that special dark sensitivity, that patriotism, that "I AM RUSSIAN, OK?? Now hand me the vodka!" ahah. They are so recognizable.


I hear you. 
There is no hiding their true feelings and sensitivity.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Beethoven - Muscular, Graceful, Searching
Brahms - Moody, Forceful, Introspective
Sibelius - Sweeping, Glacial, Awesome
Tchaikovsky - Tuneful, Bristling, Dramatic
Haydn - Lilting, Witty, Beautiful


----------

